# List of files not installed when using WITHOUT_ during make installworld



## olivier (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I was looking for a simple way to found the list of file that aren't installed when I'm using some WITHOUT_ with a make installworld (full list in /usr/src/tools/build/options/).
And, my only source of information was the phk webpage regarding builds options but I didn't know the release compared and if this page is still updated.
I've then wrote a simple script that generate the list of file missing for each WITHOUT_.

Results are here (done under FreeBSD 8.1-RC1 amd64):
http://bsdrp.net/buildoptions/


----------

